# Challenge studies that encourage moderate alcohol consumption for health and longevit



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2011)

Challenge studies that encourage moderate alcohol consumption for health and longevity by Paul Fassa (NaturalNews) Alcohol consumption’s health consequences have been a subject of epidemiological studies throughout the western world. The consensus from several studies is: Those who drink moderately have better health than those who drink heavily, and surprise, even better than those who [...]
Read More...


----------

